# AC Controller



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Who makes a good 35KVA AC controller, with a 360v peak?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> Who makes a good 35KVA AC controller, with a 360v peak?


Toshiba, ABB, Motortronics, Siemens, Magnetek, Allen Bradley, Misubishi, Reliance, Hitachi, Yaskawa, TECO, GE, and probably more.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Will this work for the following motor?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220463893696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
And what is soft start exactly?





*Peak Voltage 355*

*Kw 22*

*Rated Torque 140 NM*



*Rated Current 55*



*Rated RMP 1800*


RPM MAX 6000/8000


*Inertia Kgm2 0..109*

*Efficiency 85%*

​


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't forget:
Weight - 115# 

Eric


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> Will this work for the following motor?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220463893696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> And what is soft start exactly?


If all you want to do is run a 3ph. induction motor at full speed, but draw a lot less current on startup, then a "reduced voltage soft start" is right for the job. 

I'm guessing you want to to actually control the speed of the motor, though, in which case you need a VFD, or variable frequency drive. Preferably with some form of vector control.

I have had good luck with the VFDs sold by Automation Direct. 35kVA works out to 47hp, so a 50 to 100hp drive would be a good choice (depending for how long and how much you think you can overload the motor for - there is little point in using a VFD rated for less hp than the motor itself). Here's a 230V input/50hp VFD for $2500, which is a real bargain for one of these things:

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/AC_Drives/DURApulse_-_GS3_(230_-z-_460_VAC_Sensorless_Vector_Control)/DURApulse_-_GS3_Drive_Units_(230_-z-_460_VAC_SLV)/GS3-2050

If you want to troll the rubbish sold on eBay - remember these things are easy to damage and difficult to test outside of an industrial setting - then try searching on "AC drive" or "VFD", you'll get more pertinent hits than "AC controller" (which is too vague to be meaningful).


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you so much!
I see this is 230v the motor is 355v max will this max out to 355?
What I want to do is max out 2 of the aforementioned motors. Also I was told I can not run 2 motors off of 1 controller, if I can not then I will be looking at a much bigger motor.


----------

